# Game 1 - [7] Los Angeles Lakers @ [2] Phoenix Suns



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Playoff Watch: *

















*(Suns have been placed on ELEVATED)*

*Clipboard Notes:*
*(Updated 3/4)*
_First game, no notes yet_

 *Suns Review *


> _First game, no review yet._


*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*





































*(PG) Steve Nash (SG) Raja Bell (SF) James Jones (PF) Shawn Marion (C) Amare Stoudemire*

*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*Los Angeles Lakers Projected Lineup: *





































*(PG) Smush Parker (SG) Kobe Bryant (SF) Luke Walton (PF) Lamar Odom (C) Kwame Brown*

*Head Coach:*








*Phil Jackson* 

*Sixth Man:* 
















*(G) Leandro Barbosa vs (SG) Maurice Evans*​


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

YES!
YES!
YES!

Finally! It's playoff time!


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Ditto. The wonderful world of basketball finally starts getting serious .

Remember everyone, wear your lucky item! DO NOT FORGET TO WEAR SAID ITEM EVERY GAME. Also, if you have a black cat, lock it in a room during game-time. If you have a white cat, hold it during the last few minutes of the game and rub it for good luck.

That is all.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I've got you guys advancing in 6, don't know how it's going to play out though. :biggrin:


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh, Aylwin isn't allowed to post in the game threads anymore either. 

I'm going to echo the previous sentiment as well, I'm looking for the sweep. The way the Lakers have been playing, I wouldn't doubt it either. As I've always said though, having the best player on the planet on your team will generally get you at least one game though.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Suns in 5 is my prediction. Amare and especially Marion I expect to run wild in the series.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

SWEEP! Too much outside, too much inside, these Lakers are completely outmatched!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

It seems like De'ja'vu all over again.

I don't like being cocky, it usually comes back to bite hard.
I like the Suns in 5 or 6. With Kobe on the floor, you never know what is going to happen.

And finally....................IT'S PLAYOFF TIME! The air smells fresher......


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Suns in 5. Kobe is gonna have a 50 point game and win one for them.

I am picturing a beastly, 15+ assist avg in this series for the Nash.


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

i say suns in 5 possibly 6. but anything can happen with that **WATCH THE BAIT*, please*.....

EDITED by, Seuss.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9OSCGfPq8ec"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9OSCGfPq8ec" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Well last year I was sooo confident going into it, thinking it'd be over in 5 games tops. I was wrong. We almost lost.

So now I take nothing lightly, Lakers will take the Suns to 7 games, I don't know who will win.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Oh, Aylwin isn't allowed to post in the game threads anymore either.


What? :whistling: I haven't even started yet. :evil:



Zei_Zao_LS said:


> As I've always said though, having the best player on the planet on your team will generally get you at least one game though.


Correction. *WE* have the _best player_ on the planet, *THEY* have the _best scorer_ on the planet. There's a difference. :nah:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

All I want is for the suns to choke at least one game, so its not a total sweep.

Can you guys just suck for one game, and let the Lakers win?


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> All I want is for the suns to choke at least one game, so its not a total sweep.
> 
> Can you guys just suck for one game, and let the Lakers win?


Hey! That's the kind of thing *I'm* supposed to say (except in reverse). :laugh:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i know we're underdogs and all, but i can't help but have hope and think that we have a chance. marion probably won't do that well in the series, since he doesn't play that well against LO (last year's series + the games we played this year). i think amare and barbosa are key for the suns... if we can keep those 2 guys in check, we have a good chance to beat the suns. barbosa is too fast for anyone on our team though


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Suns really have to win series not in more than 5 games. They have to do this to have more rest... Of course Suns have to win first match  It won't be easy, but I am sure that we can do it  This game will be shown in my country and I am very happy about watching this game


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jammin said:


> Well last year I was sooo confident going into it, thinking it'd be over in 5 games tops. I was wrong. We almost lost.
> 
> So now I take nothing lightly, Lakers will take the Suns to 7 games, I don't know who will win.


If you think about it last yr we shoulda saw it coming . Undermanned team, and Suns finished close to .500 since that 13 game win streak after the all star break. This yr's team finished stronger and with an 8-2 in last 10. And those 2 losses were basically meaningless games.


But yeah, I'm starting to get worried with how almost everyone thinks it might not be a series. Maybe if it is, the Nuggets or Warriors can push the Spurs and Mavs to 6 or 7 so it don't look so bad haha. If we get the Spurs coming off a a longer series, it could benefit us. Especially if this is a quick series. May be the only way they can beat the Spurs.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I think everyone gets caught up in last years series. Remember people, no Amare or KT last year. That's the only reason what happened last year happened.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Hmmm.... Marion or Luke Walton? Amare or Odom? KT or Bynum? Nash or Smush? Bell vs Kobe.... This is going to be a fun and highly competitive series, but the Suns will still sweep it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck in today's game...you're going to need it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lakers have found a game of slowing the Suns down. If the Lakers are hitting their shots and crowding the paint against the Suns, it could be a tougher game.

First game should give some sight into the future whether or not it will be a sweep or a 7 game series. Lets see what happens! It's almost time.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Man the only person right now penetrating is Starbosa and he's not making the free throws...

And our D is trash right now...


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

nffl said:


> Man the only person right now penetrating is Starbosa and he's not making the free throws...
> 
> And our D is trash right now...


Suns have a huge run. Did exactly what I said. :clap2:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

The Suns suck. 

Why Diaw was even in longer then 2 minutes baffles me. He is going beyond suck right now. It's an all-time high of suckyness.

I'm glad all the cocky Suns fans got their brooms out. Way to go. 
Cockyness always comes back bite you in the ***. You guys should know that by now.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh stop being silly, Seuss. We had a bad shooting half, and Kobe is going crazy as expected. But do you really think we'll keep shooting as bad as we did? We NEVER do. We WILL make our run as ALWAYS and we WILL win this game. Calm down.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

T up that Farmarr scrub, refs.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

There we go, Diaw! Keep that up!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Like I said. Our shooting won't stay bad forever. We've been on fire in the 3rd and now within 4.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Gotta love Diaw's spin move, and Starbosa's crazy layup.

edit: AND Starbosa's buzzer beater!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Starbosa again!

What did I tell you, Seuss? We were not going to be cold forever. Now we are in the lead and ready to put a beatdown on them. Don't let that 1 bad half of ball fool you into thinking the Lakers stand any chance to beat us.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> Don't let that 1 bad half of ball fool you into thinking the Lakers stand any chance to beat us.


Give the Lakers credit. They have played great D.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

They played well for one half, and we didn't. Even on our worst day which was today we still came back and are now back in full control. Get the broom out. They are done.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh my! It's turning into a beatdown! WOOO!!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

See Seuss. I told you we would win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice victory. See ya Tuesday night.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Seuss - you're being the biggest knee jerker in the world. No team, not the Mavs, Spurs or Heat - are going to play 48 minutes perfectly.

We brought the brooms out because we're confident in our team. And I still think it's likely we'll win in 4-5. We played bad, real bad and still won.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Helvius said:


> Seuss - you're being the biggest knee jerker in the world. No team, not the Mavs, Spurs or Heat - are going to play 48 minutes perfectly.
> 
> We brought the brooms out because we're confident in our team. And I still think it's likely we'll win in 4-5. We played bad, real bad and still won.


Exactly.

We KNOW we are simply better than the Lakers. We know they'll be lucky to win one. While our boys are finishing up smashing the Lakers, I'm taking my worry to were it's been for the past few weeks... The Spurs.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Helvius said:


> Seuss - you're being the biggest knee jerker in the world. No team, not the Mavs, Spurs or Heat - are going to play 48 minutes perfectly.
> 
> We brought the brooms out because we're confident in our team. And I still think it's likely we'll win in 4-5. We played bad, real bad and still won.


You guys should be used to my rants by now. That's how I deal with it. I get annoyed by things really easily and being down to the Lakers by 9 points was very frustrating to watch. 

I'm confident in the Suns as well, I just don't think it's necessary to tell everyone. 

If you guys think this is bad, you should see me during the actual game.........it gets ugly.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> You guys should be used to my rants by now. That's how I deal with it. I get annoyed by things really easily and being down to the Lakers by 9 points was very frustrating to watch.
> 
> I'm confident in the Suns as well, I just don't think it's necessary to tell everyone.
> 
> If you guys think this is bad, you should see me during the actual game.........it gets ugly.



It's fine, Seuss. You're just a hardcore fan like the rest of us. I get crazy during games too. But I'm just not worried in this series. Now when SAS comes to town, you'll see me getting really crazy like you Seuss, lol.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

It's official. Barbosa is the fastest player in the league! 


> Barbosa's personal scoring surge erased a 77-71 deficit. His driving layup on an *ultra-fast break* put Phoenix ahead 79-77 with 10:29.


I have never heard of that, but then again, when someone is able to go from baseline to baseline in sub 4 seconds and no one can keep up with him, that is kinda "ultra" lol!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> It's official. Barbosa is the fastest player in the league!
> 
> I have never heard of that, but then again, when someone is able to go from baseline to baseline in sub 4 seconds and no one can keep up with him, that is kinda "ultra" lol!


Yeah... I've been a huge fan of Barbosa since his rookie season, and have watched his play develop rather closely and... well... even to this day, in every game he does something where I'm like "What in the world... how the hell could he possibly be that fast?"

Nobody in the league can beat Barbosa from baseline to baseline. I'm positive of it.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh, I'm sure the Mavs would argue with you, lol. And then cry about not getting respect for it.

Eitherway, Barbosa is amazing. No 6th man = surprise.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Suns did it, it is so important, cause Suns is just one of 3 Western leaders, who won first match  I think Suns have to play more harder with Lakers and don't mess up... So win next game and we can breathe more freely...


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Carbo04 said:


> Starbosa again!


Can we PLEASE not call him Starbosa? He's not a star. He's just a humble basketball player going about his business. He also just happens to be absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Aylwin said:


> Can we PLEASE not call him Starbosa? He's not a star. He's just a humble basketball player going about his business. He also just happens to be absolutely fantastic!


That nickname is reserved for Starbury. He is the Brazilian Blur it's awesome for two reasons. 1) it fits him 2) it sounds like a canival attraction. "Ladies and Gentlemen, come see the amazing Brazilian Blur! so it's fun too!


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

nffl said:


> Suns in 5.
> 
> I am picturing a beastly, 15+ assist avg in this series for the Nash.


He has 15 exactly right now... come on...


----------

